# Hardcore Ph's Not For The Weak!



## zombul (Jul 9, 2008)

Thought with all the new multi "ph's" put I would do a thread just to show people what is out there.These are not necessarily ph's and pro steroids in many cases.I'll keep this updated for awhile.

Tri Bolic Triple Threat Anabolic (60's) Stronger than Decabolen(IN STOCK)

  This is one I have never ran or heard any feed back on and would deffinately say it was toxic.But if you want hardcore I would say you could start here. SD,HALO AND PHERA. You would deffinately need Nolva for pct and alot of milk thistle or nac during cycle for the liver. Prostate protection would also be mandatory for this one. And some taurine for cramps. It just looks interesting.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes that is sure one potent triple steriod just eeing a replacement for Omnevol told me all I needed to know


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2008)

ANything with three methyls, I would not recommend using. You wanna see yourself turn yellow when your liver fails???


----------



## jwalk127 (Jul 9, 2008)

i agree completely. no doubt that compounds that contain three methyls would work! but that is pretty taxing on the liver. interesting indeed, safe...i wouldnt even consider it


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would also not run it but have known people who have. All I am saying you would need top notch support supps and a great pct if you choose to do it


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jul 9, 2008)

It is a strong one and yes like Omnevol...
Also if you are looking for a cheaper form of the Spawn(tren/epistane combo)
We have the Epiotren

Epiotren


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> It is a strong one and yes like Omnevol...
> Also if you are looking for a cheaper form of the Spawn(tren/epistane combo)
> We have the Epiotren
> 
> Epiotren



Now that I like alot!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 10, 2008)

That is a awesome looking label


----------



## zombul (Jul 11, 2008)

Another that certainly looks HARDCORE is 4Ever Fit D-Drol, 60 Capsules(same as TESTANATE50)

 I have a guy that was a hard gainer at my gym run this and saw his lifts increase dramatically.He only added about 5-7 pounds body weight thoug.It is fair to note he does construction and works out in the heat and that probably played a roll in his weight gain being small.


----------



## zombul (Jul 11, 2008)

The big problem with this is it doesn't have a HARDCORE name or bottle.


----------



## bones33 (Jul 12, 2008)

Zombul, do you have any cycle support supps you'd recommend from your store with this product? I'm trying to buy both from the same site..


----------



## CORUM (Jul 12, 2008)

i ran d-drol for only three weeks and i LOVED it. i know the first week i felt more energy and it felt like i was taking steriods, the second week the feeling wore off but the strength gains was still going strong. wasn't that stuff banned? cause i am actually looking to get it again. good product!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 12, 2008)

bones33 said:


> Zombul, do you have any cycle support supps you'd recommend from your store with this product? I'm trying to buy both from the same site..




Cycle Support

Has all the support supps you need


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 12, 2008)

CORUM said:


> i ran d-drol for only three weeks and i LOVED it. i know the first week i felt more energy and it felt like i was taking steriods, the second week the feeling wore off but the strength gains was still going strong. wasn't that stuff banned? cause i am actually looking to get it again. good product!!!




That is one potent product 3 methyls I believe. I would never suggest you run this again back to back. What did you use for support supps and  a pct for this cycle.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 12, 2008)

it was extremly potent!! i felt it after the first pill. alot like a caffiene pill. i will say it is potent, and no i ran it for three weeks and haven't been on it for months now. i would never do more than two cycles a year anyway. i think i will run it again in about a month to two months from now. which i would have been off for about i want to say close to four months now. (i think) for pct i just ran nolvadex xt. which worked fine my test levels stayed fine and i weened off good. i didnt have any type of crash. for support and post, i stayed with the fish oils, vitamins, saw palmetto, and added more vitamin c. i added in liver longer towards the end. i heard hawthorne berries are good, so i will add that and start the liver longer sooner the next time i do anything. actually i think i will look into that support cycle you recommend for the next time.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 12, 2008)

matter of fact i read about your h-drol run. sounded pretty nice, who makes that? i know there is alot of h-drol out there, and some is not as good as others.


----------



## zombul (Jul 13, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Cycle Support
> 
> Has all the support supps you need



  That looks very good to preload for cycle support. I am mentioning the most harsh and perhaps beneficial ph's. The sides could be astronomical so I would never recommend running any of these I am listing as back to back cycles.Nolva is also mandatory for these.


----------



## zombul (Jul 14, 2008)

Another to make the liver cringe and the muscles grow baby. Just think supports an PCT.

Evolution Labs OmnEvol, 60 Capsules

Anyone tried this it seems popular but I have no experience with it?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 14, 2008)

Evolution Labs does put out some potent orals


----------



## zombul (Jul 14, 2008)

zombul said:


> Another to make the liver cringe and the muscles grow baby. Just think supports an PCT.
> 
> Evolution Labs OmnEvol, 60 Capsules
> 
> Anyone tried this it seems popular but I have no experience with it?



  This one appears to be a SD, Halo, Phera supp as well for those wanting to know.


----------



## zombul (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is one not quite as harsh on the liver and body but still to be used properly and treated as if you were taking a medication. 

Epiotren 75 caps (Epistane & Xtreme Tren Combo)

Epistane and Tren baby.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 14, 2008)

zombul said:


> Here is one not quite as harsh on the liver and body but still to be used properly and treated as if you were taking a medication.
> 
> Epiotren 75 caps (Epistane & Xtreme Tren Combo)
> 
> Epistane and Tren baby.




That looks like it could be a solid stack


----------



## zombul (Jul 15, 2008)

Another that looks effective on paper that I never see or hear of getting any love

SuperMass Caps 30 Caps

Halo and SD.


----------



## zombul (Jul 15, 2008)

I would reccomend this being ran before during and after everything mentioned in this thread it looks to be a good support supp.I had paid no attention until workingatit made mention of it.It has combined alot of supports.

Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support

 And Nolva for pct.


----------



## sumit01 (Jul 15, 2008)

for hardcore steroids are necessary to regulate blood easliy in our liver


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 15, 2008)

sumit01 said:


> for hardcore steroids are necessary to regulate blood easliy in our liver





Could you please rephrase that question I am not sure I know what you mean


----------



## zombul (Jul 17, 2008)

And the newest addition to my liver transplant waiting list ph plan is

Hemobolin - 250 250mg. (30 Tablets) Epistane/havoc halodrol and superdrol stack in one

 This is Epistane and Halo.It will be as harsh as some listed above again and should not be taken lightly. And anything in a perscription looking bottle has to work right  This honestly could be a solid product and would be very good for someone wanting to run more than one ph.Wish I knew what the dosages where in this because it also has Trib and at that low a dose would be a waste.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know there is an Epistane/Winstrol combo coming out also....Freaky!


----------



## zombul (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you know who's gonna make it and what their "winstrol" ph is?


----------



## ebrake74 (Jul 17, 2008)

I will PM you the information Zombul.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 17, 2008)

zombul said:


> Do you know who's gonna make it and what their "winstrol" ph is?



a winny ph?
really???
now that sounds interesting


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 17, 2008)

ebrake74 said:


> I know there is an Epistane/Winstrol combo coming out also....Freaky!




Very cool could I also get a pm please


----------



## CORUM (Jul 17, 2008)

what about anabolic innovation's PCT? taken with their cycle support, would that be a pretty good pct? i was thinking about tri bolic, but after reading what you guys were saying, I probably will not. the epiotren looks promising!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 17, 2008)

CORUM said:


> what about anabolic innovation's PCT? taken with their cycle support, would that be a pretty good pct? i was thinking about tri bolic, but after reading what you guys were saying, I probably will not. the epiotren looks promising!





The Post Cycle Support would be a decent pct I would still have a serm on hand. You will need to continue to take the Cycle Support if you run a serm in pct. Any more questions feel free to ask.

here is a good read

http://www.otcpct.com/


----------



## zombul (Jul 18, 2008)

Another one I have heard alot of good feedback on is this.I have heard outlandish results with this. Have not tried it myself but it has potential.

G.E.T. SUS-500 60 SOFTGELS


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 18, 2008)

zombul said:


> Another one I have heard alot of good feedback on is this.I have heard outlandish results with this. Have not tried it myself but it has potential.
> 
> G.E.T. SUS-500 60 SOFTGELS




Interesting this appears not to contain any methyls may have to give this one a shot


----------



## zombul (Jul 21, 2008)

Next on the list is

Fast Action Monster Pak 30 paks

I really like the looks of this.And it has the word monster in the name


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like one potent stack. I wonder why the creatine though


----------



## ZECH (Jul 22, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Looks like one potent stack. I wonder why the creatine though



Probably not needed with the SD. It already has the arginine for pumps anyway.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jul 22, 2008)

I usually cut Creatine/Arginine down to a bare-minimum if at all during any PH cycle and save it for "after" to help with keeping gains.  Also does Milk Thistle cleanse the liver or does it strengthen the liver in a way that it's effectiveness is more long term than instant?  I have always loaded Milk Thistle between cycles of "anything" but never taken it during cycles.  Fast Action Monster Pak looks awesome but seems a bit redundant with it's ingredients..


----------



## zombul (Jul 23, 2008)

As much interest as there seems to be in this product it is only fair we put it in this thread Tri City Spawn 90 caps (Stronger than Epistane/ Xtreme Tren)

 It should have far less sides than some others we have listed in this thread as well. And what a kick ass name SPAWN.

View attachment 25128


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

ebrake74 said:


> I usually cut Creatine/Arginine down to a bare-minimum if at all during any PH cycle and save it for "after" to help with keeping gains.  Also does Milk Thistle cleanse the liver or does it strengthen the liver in a way that it's effectiveness is more long term than instant?  I have always loaded Milk Thistle between cycles of "anything" but never taken it during cycles.  Fast Action Monster Pak looks awesome but seems a bit redundant with it's ingredients..




Milk this should be taken during any methyl cycle in fact you should be running more. Cycle Support contains milk thistle and Hawthorne berry for blood pressure and much more.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

zombul said:


> As much interest as there seems to be in this product it is only fair we put it in this thread Tri City Spawn 90 caps (Stronger than Epistane/ Xtreme Tren)
> 
> It should have far less sides than some others we have listed in this thread as well. And what a kick ass name SPAWN.
> 
> View attachment 25128




I would agree that this would have less sides Biggest thing to watch for would be blood pressure and dry joints


----------



## ebrake74 (Jul 25, 2008)

Any good recommendations for dry joints?  I plan on hitting the Winstrol/Epistane combo as soon as I can get my hands on it, I'm sure that will be a super-dry stack.  I will definately up my intake of Milk Thistle also..


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 25, 2008)

ebrake74 said:


> Any good recommendations for dry joints?  I plan on hitting the Winstrol/Epistane combo as soon as I can get my hands on it, I'm sure that will be a super-dry stack.  I will definately up my intake of Milk Thistle also..



Super Cissus


Also taking more fish oil will help.


----------



## zombul (Jul 25, 2008)

This is off the beaten subject of multiple ph's but this is a phera clone so I would call it hardcore.And look at the damn price this is UNBEATABLE.I would by all I could now because it will sell out at this price if I do it myself.

BCS Methyl Flex 60 caps(PHERA PLEX CLONE)

 Almost didn't post this so I could get all I wanted. Consider this a *favor* to everyone.


----------



## zombul (Jul 29, 2008)

This is another FINAFLEX 550-XD

 This is a SD and a Finigenx Magnum Clone. Another one that can be harsh and hardcore.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 29, 2008)

zombul said:


> This is another FINAFLEX 550-XD
> 
> This is a SD and a Finigenx Magnum Clone. Another one that can be harsh and hardcore.



Yes this would require very good supports and a SERM pct without question


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

Competitive Edge Labs Cycle Assist 60 caps

 This is another product that should be good as a support supp.I am still looking for some exact listings on ingredients but it looks gooooood.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

I can give some info on some of the ingredents

Policosonol

Celery Seed Extract

Saw Palmetto

Hawthorne Berry

Milk Thistle

N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine

Pantothenic Acid

Grape Seed Extract

Zinc Gluconate


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2008)

And the next addition is..............SuStaDrol by Fast Action Pharma 60 caps


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2008)

zombul said:


> Another that certainly looks HARDCORE is 4Ever Fit D-Drol, 60 Capsules(same as TESTANATE50)
> 
> I have a guy that was a hard gainer at my gym run this and saw his lifts increase dramatically.He only added about 5-7 pounds body weight thoug.It is fair to note he does construction and works out in the heat and that probably played a roll in his weight gain being small.



 I have a guy in my gym who has gained almost 20lbs in 4 weeks on this.I was amazed and wouldn't belive if I hadn't seen it myself.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 15, 2008)

zombul said:


> I have a guy in my gym who has gained almost 20lbs in 4 weeks on this.I was amazed and wouldn't belive if I hadn't seen it myself.



60% of that is probably water.  It's physically impossible, even with real anabolics, for the human body to build 20lbs of muscle in 4 weeks.  If half is water, and some is fat, it doesn't seem quite as impressive, does it?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just saw what they actually put into that drug, are you kidding me...

Do any of you have a clue how bad those 3 things combined are on your liver?  You really couldn't design a product that would be anymore liver toxic.  Any person who uses such a dangerous drug over testosterone should be shot.


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> 60% of that is probably water.  It's physically impossible, even with real anabolics, for the human body to build 20lbs of muscle in 4 weeks.  If half is water, and some is fat, it doesn't seem quite as impressive, does it?



 I stated 20lbs and am very aware alot is water retention but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I just saw what they actually put into that drug, are you kidding me...
> 
> Do any of you have a clue how bad those 3 things combined are on your liver?  You really couldn't design a product that would be anymore liver toxic.  Any person who uses such a dangerous drug over testosterone *should be shot.*




  Thats just a stupid third grader statement,nice to see you.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 15, 2008)

zombul said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> Thats just a stupid third grader statement,nice to see you.



At least it would prevent them from polluting the gene pool.  That drug is the most ridiculous combination of liver toxic substances I've ever seen.  Anyone who uses it, when there are safer and more productive alternatives, isn't very smart.  We're not talking about a mildly potent pro-hormone here, where you _could _argue that it makes sense to use if you can't get real gear.  I'd rather use heroin for 4 weeks than the drug you posted a link to.


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2008)

I wouldn't even consider it and heroin in the same category. Heroin is addictive. However I do agree it is very toxic.


----------



## zombul (Oct 14, 2008)

Had a guy just finish 4 weeks of this 4Ever Fit D-Drol, 60 Capsules(same as TESTANATE50). It blew my mind because I would spot him from week to week and watch his progress and it has been one of my latest 'experiments', his bench went in 4 weeks up 55lbs. (Yes we pulled out the 2.5lb weights ) This was his first cycle of a ph and I advised against him taking it his first time around and tried to get him to try Tren Extreme but he refused and bought it anyway. He hasn't had any blood work done but has gained 9lbs  (appears to have some water) and he is stoked about the strength gain. I have him on Nolva right now as pct and may use clomid if needed. I'll let you guys know what he retains soon.


----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2008)

I would let this thread die only if SBMuscle would stop selling the most badass prohormone compounds ever. This has to make the thread.Again it is very hardcore and hard on the body but would make some badass gains ANC RAGE RV5, 60 Capsules
 I love all the top notch prohormones. SB has proven they kick ass in my favorite field or supplementation.
This is SuperDrol,Halodrol and Pher Plex all at effective doses. Hard on the body but big on the muscle.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Zombul or Workingatit43, I agree, been a customer at SB for some time now, and they are by far the best place to buy supps. But, my Q for you guy's is; They sent an E mail to me about a new product by USP labs called primed,( I assume it's new cause I never heard of it before). Do you have any knowledge on this product you can share with me? It sounds good but, what are your thoughts?:


----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually it's not a product I have tried or am personally familiar with. It looks like a tribulous based product. It doesn't appear to have any prohormone resemblance.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought it sounded to good to be true!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 20, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> I thought it sounded to good to be true!!!



It is a test booster and not a designer steriod. People either seem to love it or hate it.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 28, 2008)

Whats the least harsh thing out there from sb ?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2008)

The future of prohormones is transdermal. Imagine being able to stay on and develop solid retainable gains over a 12 week period. All these hardcore pills will work but cause health problems. I love Hdrol, but not the health effects.


----------



## zombul (Dec 3, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Whats the least harsh thing out there from sb ?



Epistane is pretty mild Competitive Edge Labs E-Stane 90 caps


----------



## angel77 (Dec 10, 2008)

zombul said:


> Epistane is pretty mild Competitive Edge Labs E-Stane 90 caps




Dude, the cat that asked you that is 15 yrs old! He doesn't need anything.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

pro hormones....psshh! tribulus, ZMA, creatine, weight gainer/whey, N.O. caps, for an 8 week "cycle" will give you almost the same results with the right type of training & nutrition...i have done both and i don't see any difference except the fact prohormones gave my lifts a huge jump LoL and the ph will deliver faster results....plus, its much safer....BUT, ph will make you stronger quick....ahaha i kinda contradicted myself...seriously tho, do it before you try a PH


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

angel77 said:


> Dude, the cat that asked you that is 15 yrs old! He doesn't need anything.



 I see that now. I looked at the pic and didn't notice the age. Kefe still has plenty of time to grow naturally and I would suggest that for sure. He appears to know what he's doin so keep doin it natural bro.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

This is sweet. I go on vacation and come back to another kick ass ph at sbmuscle Innovative Sports Nutrition BEDLAM 90 caps(Epistane/ Tren Combo)

 This looks like it would kick ass for strength. Anyone tried it yet? It seems to be a spawn clone.


----------



## zombul (Apr 13, 2009)

ANC RAGE RV3 60 capsules

 Another one that could be worth looking at. It could hurt so good!!!!!!


----------



## ebrake74 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rage looks insane, I would say a better bet than Bedlam.  It seems like once you do Superdrol, there is nothing else that can live up to those gains as far as PH's go.  Epi/Tren combo would probably be a waste of money, unless of course I waited about 2 years between cycles.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2009)

ebrake74 said:


> Rage looks insane, I would say a better bet than Bedlam.



watch your liver!


----------



## ebrake74 (Apr 15, 2009)

Prince said:


> watch your liver!




Yeah no doubt, that could be harsh!!!  About as good as drinking Listerine.


----------



## zombul (Apr 16, 2009)

I would advise watching the liver if any of the ph's in this thread are taken as most of them are VERY harsh. But the gains could be incredible as well.


----------



## ebrake74 (Apr 16, 2009)

zombul said:


> I would advise watching the liver if any of the ph's in this thread are taken as most of them are VERY harsh. But the gains could be incredible as well.




I do agree, on the topic of gains though,  I don't believe that I have experienced anything as anabolic as Superdrol (as far as PH's go).  Superdrol has to be the most potent out of anything I've tried.  Here is my "tried" list:

1. Pheradrol-Very Anabolic/Lots of water retention
2. Halodren-Didn't have much of an effect on me.
3. Superdrol-Super Anabolic/No water retention
4. Epistane/Tren-Combo-OK gains but not for the whole cycle, only about 25%.

In that order, over a 3 year period.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried the EVO stack from ALR?

Just started on Jungle warfare and so far it's been good to me.


----------



## zombul (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah alot of these compounds have superdrol in them.


----------



## bucksnort (Jun 26, 2009)

*Just starting*

I am curious, thinking about starting a cycle of SPAWN, I have heard a lot, but not sure if it is the best route.  I have lifted for years, but stalling....

5'7" 210lbs.  

any help would be great..


----------

